# Wellcraft hatch cover needed



## danjammy (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find a cover for the front floor hatch on a 1992 Wellcraft 18CF? 

My daughter decided to sit on the hatch just as we hit a big swell and her backside went through. I have told here a dozen times not to sit there and should have waited for her to move. Stupid me!!!!

Does anyone sell replacements for these old boats? 

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Creative Acrylics (Oct 2, 2007)

We are in the business of custom fabrication of boat hatches and windshields. Call Mike at 479-8889.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Try http://greatlakesskipper.com/category-1/22_725-boat-hatches-port-windows-gebo-hatches-and-port-windows.html


----------



## bonedaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

eodryan said:


> Try http://greatlakesskipper.com/catego...rt-windows-gebo-hatches-and-port-windows.html


:thumbsup:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

My poor old boat, what are you doing to her ????????? LOL, sorry to hear, are you talking about the big hatch up front that you step up on that held the anchor ?????????


----------



## danjammy (Feb 20, 2011)

*CCC's old boat*

That is the one CCC. I have told my daughter a dozen times not to sit on it and the one time I gave in.............you know the rest of the story.

The worst part of the day was my Iphone going into the bay. My other daughter did that.

It's kindof hard to run a business without 15 years worth of contacts!!! Hopefully they can recover my info when my replacement gets here.

Oh well, I love my kids and the boat and phone mean nothing compared to them .


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Had that same kind of day a couple weeks back only it was a samsung galaxy that went in the water !!!!!! Sorry about the hatch, maybe we will see you out on the water sometime.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Which one exactly is it? I am parting out a 1982 18 Fisherman. All hatches are good. Jason 850-637-6220

That pic wasn't as good as i thought, it has one up on the bow, and two lower. Actually i dont even know what a 18 CF is?!?!?!


----------

